# New member checking in: Main interest NYC Hudsons



## 5344Trainman (Feb 17, 2018)

Greetings fellow train operators and collectors. My name is Jerry Miller and am know in the California area as a Hudson nut! I specialize in the New York Central Hudson locomotive. I am always looking for a rare O scale or G scale (and 1 gauge) NYC Hudsons. I have focused on this particular style of engine for about the last 20+ years. I am 71 years old and have loved trains my whole life. I have the first set from the year I was born, a 1946 American Flyer Hudson set with a 322 engine (cab number). I have been collecting since I got out of the Navy in 1968. My Hudson collection is quite extensive, several in S gauge American Flyer, along with 1 American Models and 1 brass one by Overland. I also have 114 different O gauge Hudsons, all full scale, Pre War and Post War Lionel, Modern 3 rail by all makers and 2 Rail brass. I have 13 Large scale Hudsons, all different, both 1/32 and 1/29. I have 3 by Fine Art ( Dreyfus #5453, J3A #5405, and #5429) , 4 by Aster ( J1E #5344, J1C # 5265 live steam version, a Commodore Vanderbilt, and the LGB J3A # 5405), 4 by USA (# 5343, #5344, #5344 white stripes, and # 5324 custom lettered), and 2 by MTH ( J3A # 5405, J3A # 5418)

I am currently looking for an MTH J3A # 5410. 

I have also located possibly one of the rarest know to exist, 1 of less than 5 LGB Gold Plated J3A. I would like more information if any one has some insight into this engine.

Along with my Fine Art Dreyfuss, I have 6 passenger cars by Fine Art which makes a very impressive 20' train set.

I do not currently have a layout, but plans are drawn for an addition on my house for display and a layout (2136 sq. ft. room).

I am in the central valley, between Bakersfield and Tehachapi, about 3 miles from the Tehachapi Loop. Hope to hear from other modelers, and other rare large scale hudsons any one may know about, even scratch built.

I do have a 3/4 " scale live steam hudson that is incredible, built by 2 gentlemen over a 40 year period. Possibly the finest model of a J1E Hudson in existence.


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

NYC Hudsons are also one of my favorites (but I have more favorites). I made an e-book of my collection of 2 of my favorite locos: NYC Hudsons and LNER Pacifics. It can be downloaded from my website:
http://sncf231e.nl/
Or directly here: http://sncf231e.nl/lner-pacifics-and-nyc-hudsons/



















Regards
Fred


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Not great looking but there was a G scale battery operated erector set kit Hudson that ran on 45 mm track.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I, too, love the looks of the NYC Hudson... as long as they are naked and not encased in the streamlining shroud. I know some people like what Dreyfus and others did, but I can't stand 'em.

To each his own, I guess!

I have one of the Erector Set Hudsons. It sort'a works, but not well.

Welcome, to the forum. Enjoy!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's an even more rare Hudson model in 1/29th.


----------

